# Warrior Cats roleplay



## KittySightless (Aug 9, 2016)

Woo I've been hit by the nostalgia bug and I miss the days of warrior cats roleplay.

So basicly we'd be making our own clan with a new territory and such.
Most likely it'd be either based in Skype or Chatzy
Possibly even making a little FA account to showcase art and such, just for fun.
Big rules and such are still to be decided I'm just wondering if there's actually anyone who wants to rp with me.

Cheers!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

I guess this is exclusive for feline characters only ?


----------



## KittySightless (Aug 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I guess this is exclusive for feline characters only ?


Since this is based on the book serries 'Warrior Cats' by Erin Hunter then yes. Other critters are welcomed but they'll be treated how unknown and dangerous animals would be


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Definitely not for the lore that my fursona is in, sooooo I guess I'll count myself out
No hard feelings, don't worry


----------



## KittySightless (Aug 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Definitely not for the lore that my fursona is in, sooooo I guess I'll count myself out
> No hard feelings, don't worry


None what so ever

Though I'm curious about your fursona's world now ;3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

KittySightless said:


> None what so ever
> 
> Though I'm curious about your fursona's world now ;3


Wall of text incoming, but just a heads-up : he's the God of Reincarnation and Afterlife


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Also, let's just say... it's very fantasy-based, but with a heck lot of modern stuffs like vehicles and firearms as well


----------



## tallshiips (Nov 20, 2016)

Is this still a plan?


----------



## Corleona (Nov 20, 2016)

Could be fun how about a sly fox I got a character fox who loves cats and he can hold his own


----------



## MrVaster (Nov 23, 2016)

This sounds really fun. I haven't read the books in a long while. I'd love to rp this with you if you're still up for it :3


----------

